# Standby on Harmony One Remote



## bowerst2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just bought the Tivo Premiere and programmed my Harmony one for use with it. The Harmony one is not putting the Tivo into standby mode when I switch to another activity. Is there a way to program the remote to do this?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I think if you program in a macro for tuning to LiveTV and then standby would do it. I've found that my One when _starting_ an activity will put the Premiere into Standby. My theory is that the Premiere timed out of the menus and tuned to LiveTV. When the One sends the Standby command (toggle), the Premiere being in LiveTV accepts the command and goes into Standby...


----------



## bowerst2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I go into the power settings in the device menu and pick the option to turn off the power when not in use. Then there is an option to use one button to turn on/off power and another option to turn on/off the device with 2 separate buttons. 

If I try either of those options, there is an option to have the Harmony learn on/off from my TiVo remote (this button does not exist), or I can pick a command from a list for the Harmony to send to the TiVo. None of the commands from the list are standby or toggle. I don't see anything power related.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

bowerst2 said:


> If I try either of those options, there is an option to have the Harmony learn on/off from my TiVo remote (this button does not exist), or I can pick a command from a list for the Harmony to send to the TiVo. None of the commands from the list are standby or toggle. I don't see anything power related.


"PwrToggle" works on mine to go into standby. "Pwron" or Tivo button to bring it back.

You can check on your remote by going to device and trying the different power options.

Once found, you can go back and change the command for the tivo to go into standby when powering off all your devices.

EDIT: PwrToggle works when remote is programmed with the TCD-540080. The PwrToggle on the TCD 748000 does not work


----------



## bowerst2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Andrel, the profile for the TCD-540080 has the PwrToggle option! 

Neither the TCD-746320 nor the TCD-748000 Harmony profiles have PwrToggle as an option.

All I had to do was add ABCD and Zoom to the 540080 profile.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

bowerst2 said:


> Thanks Andrel, the profile for the TCD-540080 has the PwrToggle option!
> 
> Neither the TCD-746320 nor the TCD-748000 Harmony profiles have PwrToggle as an option.
> 
> All I had to do was add ABCD and Zoom to the 540080 profile.


The Harmony remotes are very powerful beast. Glad it worked.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

I use a Harmony Remote but I don't bother to try to put the Tivo in Stanby Mode. Its happy running 24/7/365. Why put it in Standby?


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

sthor said:


> I use a Harmony Remote but I don't bother to try to put the Tivo in Stanby Mode. Its happy running 24/7/365. Why put it in Standby?


I agree - over the past 10 years I have owned 4 stand-alone tivos (all still in operation) and 3 directivos. Not once has any of these six units been in standby mode; I never saw the point to it. They run 24x7x365.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jbernardis said:


> I agree - over the past 10 years I have owned 4 stand-alone tivos (all still in operation) and 3 directivos. Not once has any of these six units been in standby mode; I never saw the point to it. They run 24x7x365.


I used to always put my TiVos in standby, but since getting my S4 units, I stopped using standby.

My girlfriend still puts her S3 TiVos in standby. But that OLED screen would be rather bright at night in a bedroom too.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

sthor said:


> I use a Harmony Remote but I don't bother to try to put the Tivo in Stanby Mode. Its happy running 24/7/365. Why put it in Standby?


I don't bother either. The only time I used Standby is when transferring shows and needed the extra speed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Andrel said:


> I don't bother either. The only time I used Standby is when transferring shows and needed the extra speed.


To get a speed boost you need to put the tuners on vacant channels since even in standby they were still buffering the two tuners. At least with the S3/S4 boxes.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> To get a speed boost you need to put the tuners on vacant channels since even in standby they were still buffering the two tuners. At least with the S3/S4 boxes.


How do you choose a vacant channel when they all contain broadcasts?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lujan said:


> How do you choose a vacant channel when they all contain broadcasts?


I type in a channel number that doesn't have anything broadcast on it. I have FiOS and also when I had Comcast there were plenty of channel numbers with nothing used on them.
Currently I just use 998 and 999 for the vacant channels. Those also work on my girlfriends S3 boxes with OTA only.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

sthor said:


> I use a Harmony Remote but I don't bother to try to put the Tivo in Stanby Mode. Its happy running 24/7/365. Why put it in Standby?


So those of us with multiple DVRs and tuners can see which one we are currently using.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tony Chick said:


> So those of us with multiple DVRs and tuners can see which one we are currently using.


I have mine labeled on the harmony remote display. And each TiVo remote has a P-Touch label so I know which Premiere it works with.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

sthor said:


> I use a Harmony Remote but I don't bother to try to put the Tivo in Stanby Mode. Its happy running 24/7/365. Why put it in Standby?


One large benefit is that the Tivo does NOT have to tune to the Emergency Broadcast Channel if the Tivo is in Standby. So weather alerts, EBS tests, and Amber alerts won't affect your recordings. (And how useful are any of those alerts if you're not there at the TV when they occur?)


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

FWIW, the PowerToggle command is not effective when the TiVo PXL is in an HD menu. In other words, if you want to leave the TiVo in standby mode, you must send the PowerToggle command when the TiVo is in an SD menu or in Watch TV mode.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

RoundTuit said:


> FWIW, the PowerToggle command is not effective when the TiVo PXL is in an HD menu. In other words, if you want to leave the TiVo in standby mode, you must send the PowerToggle command when the TiVo is in an SD menu or in Watch TV mode.


This is the same problem as when Tivo was in KidZone. The PowerToggle didn't work. I complained about that years ago when I first tried KidZone and I think they fixed it. Maybe they'll fix it here also.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

As well as EBS tests/alerts mentioned above, putting tivos in standby *supposedly* will start recording suggestions sooner (not waiting for a long time with no remote activity that is). For those of us who use suggestions as a free space indicator(*), that's important.

(*) Yeah I realize this is the Premiere section, and you guys finally have a _real_ free space indicator.


----------

